# Looking For GPS Units to Buy



## James2011 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone out there looking to sell an old GPS unit? Trying to purchase used Garmin 12, Garmin 2 Plus and Garmin 48 for use with younger people and others unable to operate the newer units.
Please let me know!
Thanks,
James


----------

